# [Tomb Raider] funktioniert nicht mehr!



## Orangeamy (6. April 2013)

Huhu,

Normalerweise spiele ich nicht viel am PC, aber da ich schon damals Tomb Raider sehr gerne mochte, dachte ich mir dass ich mir dieses Spiel mal gönne. Also ab zu Media Markt und gekauft. Installiert hat es ohne Probleme. Doch immer wenn ich an die Stelle komme, wo die feine Dame hoch ins Licht krackselt bleibt das Spiel hängen. So bevor ich mich hier total blamiere, habe ich mich mal ein wenig schlau gemacht:

Windows 7/64-Bit-System
Garfikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 5570
Intel Core i5 mit 4GB RAM

Das TressFX und Tesselation habe ich bereits ausgeschaltet. V-sync ebenfalls. 
Sicherheitshalber habe ich alles auf Niedrig gestellt.
Trotzdem hängt es immernoch.

Mich würde jetzt interessieren ob es eine simple Lösung gibt oder ob es wirklich an meiner Haarfarbe liegt )

Ganz liebe Grüße 
Missy


----------



## svd (6. April 2013)

Ich bezweilfe, dass es einen plausiblen Zusammenhang zwischen deiner Haarfarbe und Abstürzen gibt.

(Außer natürlich, du wärst Artistin im Zirkus, wo du, nur von deinem Haar gehalten, um deine Achse wirbelst. Die Haare vom vielen Färben so jedoch spröde geworden wären, dass sie dein Gewicht nicht mehr halten könnten und du 8m in den Tod stürztest. Ist aber ziemlich weit hergeholt.)

Da du die Updateprodezuren via Steam schon hinter dir haben wirst... hast du schon versucht, den Grafikkartentreiber zu aktualisieren?


----------



## Orangeamy (6. April 2013)

Ja, diesen habe ich schon heruntergeladen und Installiert. Allerdings bekomme ich nurnoch einen Bluescreen und mein System lässt sich nicht mehr normal starten. Daraufhin musste ich ihn zurück auf 8.700 ?Patchen? Da ich ja so ein Naivchen bin, habe ich es gleich drei mal versucht.
Leider erfolglos. Im Internet finde ich jetzt allerdings nichts mehr, was ich noch versuchen könnte.

Missy


----------



## svd (6. April 2013)

Ach, dreimal versuchen ist schon gut. Nur Weicheier geben schon nach dem ersten Mal auf. 

Auch mal das Häkchen aus dem "exklusiven Vollbild" genommen?


----------



## Orangeamy (6. April 2013)

Natürlich^^


----------



## golani79 (6. April 2013)

Gibt es noch ne andere Version vom Grafiktreiber, die du testen könntest?


----------



## Orangeamy (6. April 2013)

Hm das weiß ich nicht. Ich kenne mich kaum mit solchen Dingen aus.


----------



## svd (6. April 2013)

Vlt. einfach mal den aktuellen Betatreiber oder eine 12er Version probieren.


----------



## Orangeamy (6. April 2013)

Das versuche ich direkt mal^^ Danke


----------



## Orangeamy (6. April 2013)

Super hat geklappt. Ohne Probleme.

Und Tomb Raider läuft anscheinend auch^^ JEY

Super danke^^ Fühlt euch gedrückt

Missy


----------



## svd (6. April 2013)

Viel Spaß, ist ein tolles Spiel.


----------



## rohan123 (23. April 2013)

Seltsam dass das Game auch bei AMd-Karten Probleme macht. Leider stürzt das Game trotz der zahlreichen Updates, die jetzt schon dafür erschienen sind, und des aktuellen GeForce Treibers 314.22 immer noch ab. Stabil ist was Anderes. Die Details sind auf ultra, denn das will ich auch. Muss ja schließlich auch so laufen.

Hab mir der Installation jetzt ohnehin 5 Wochen gewartet. Was hat Crystal Dynamics da bloß verbrochen?

Aber ich befürchte schon, daß das neue Tomb Raider in die Gruppe jener Spiele aufgenommen werden muss, welche trotz Bemühungen der Etwickler und vielen Updates und Treiberupdates einfach nicht stabil werden. Schade um dieses tolle Game.
Machts wenigstens beim Nachfolger, wie der immer dann auch heißt besser - denn Lara hast sich das verdient.

Das aktuelle Game kann ich daher nur eingeschränkt empfehlen.


----------

